# IQA_Review Feedback



## minam (May 15, 2015)

I am applying for a review of my IQA assessment. I have a BS in Electronic degree which they assessed as BS in Computer Science. Wanna know if somebody has a experience of review of IQA. Do they change the result really if all proofs are given?


----------



## minam (May 15, 2015)

Plz reply some body


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

minam said:


> I am applying for a review of my IQA assessment. I have a BS in Electronic degree which they assessed as BS in Computer Science. Wanna know if somebody has a experience of review of IQA. Do they change the result really if all proofs are given?


I've never heard of NZQA changing the result on an IQA assessment. 
There is a chance I suppose if you subsequently provide more evidence when you have asked for a review and they can make a more thorough assessment. If they still have the same information at the review there's not much chance of the result being any different.


----------

